# [WR] Oliver Frost 4BLD 2:30.47 (no video)



## kinch2002 (May 17, 2014)

Yay Ollie finally got a WR!
Oxford Open 2014 2nd scramble
2:30.47 [~1:07]

He can happily retire from 4bld


----------



## Sajwo (May 17, 2014)

Damn, 0.15 faster than previous WR



Spoiler



It won't last long, Grzegorz Jałocha is really fast nowadays


----------



## DuffyEdge (May 17, 2014)

I can't think of a single person who deserved a WR as much as Ollie, well done!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 17, 2014)

I was hoping for something a little more spectacular, but a well-deserved WR. GJ Ollie!


----------



## scotzbhoy (May 17, 2014)

Sajwo said:


> Damn, 0.15 faster than previous WR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear 'congratulations' also works.


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 17, 2014)

Congratulations.

I was taking pics of the table at the time. I guess I should've been recorded. #facepalm


----------



## SirWaffle (May 17, 2014)

Great job Ollie! Well deserved!


----------



## Brest (May 17, 2014)

Congratz! awhohohoyeah.jpg


----------



## Tim Major (May 17, 2014)

Congrats Ollie, finally!

How did 3rd solve go?


----------



## DrKorbin (May 17, 2014)

Great job!:tu


----------



## TDM (May 17, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 17, 2014)

I realized if Ollie broke the WR, it would have the 401st day since last did. 

Congrats. I need to start practicing again. Bld in general.


----------



## Robert-Y (May 17, 2014)

Nice to see that he redeemed himself, after that 2:18 DNF


----------



## Marcell (May 17, 2014)

Well deserved, well done. Congrats, Ollie!


----------



## ryanj92 (May 17, 2014)

scotzbhoy said:


> I hear 'congratulations' also works.



+1

Awesome job, Ollie! You deserve it 
gogogo 5BLD WR, make it two in one weekend!


----------



## Iggy (May 17, 2014)

Finally <3


----------



## Coolster01 (May 17, 2014)

Congrats man! I can't wait to see the reaction. .15 is pretty funny, but you deserved it, brah! I'm soooooo happy for you.

EDIT: NO VIDEO ;(


----------



## guysensei1 (May 17, 2014)

Nice!



Coolster01 said:


> EDIT: NO VIDEO ;(



Did you not see that in the title?


----------



## ottozing (May 17, 2014)

Congrats man


----------



## XTowncuber (May 17, 2014)

Congrats  glad to see the hard work pay off.


----------



## Coolster01 (May 17, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not see that in the title?



I did see it in the title I was just taking back what I said about the reaction because I realized a video wouldn't be put out.


----------



## kunparekh18 (May 17, 2014)

Sajwo said:


> Damn, 0.15 faster than previous WR
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ollie will just beat it back lolol

Congratulations! You totally deserved it!


----------



## kcl (May 17, 2014)

Sajwo said:


> Damn, 0.15 faster than previous WR
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hear Ollie is really fast nowadays also. 
Don't be that guy. 


On topic, great job Ollie! Glad you finally did it


----------



## Antonie faz fan (May 17, 2014)

Gj ollie


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 17, 2014)

Brilliant 

You obviously deserve it and it's been a long time coming.


----------



## Mikel (May 17, 2014)

FOINALLY! 

Congrats on your achievement!


----------



## PeelingStickers (May 17, 2014)

At last Ollie, mega congratz!!!


----------



## Ollie (May 17, 2014)

Thanks to most of you  I predict this will last a month max! So many fast people atm


----------



## DrKorbin (May 17, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Thanks to most of you  I predict this will last a month max! So many fast people atm



So is there a video?


----------



## Ollie (May 17, 2014)

DrKorbin said:


> So is there a video?



Only of my 2:39.99 not even nr


----------



## ryanj92 (May 17, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Thanks to most of you  I predict this will last a month max! So many fast people atm



Yeah, UK big blind WR's have a reputation of not lasting very long...


----------



## Carrot (May 17, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Only of my 2:39.99 not even nr



Go ollie!


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (May 17, 2014)

Ollie said:


> I predict this will last a month max! So many fast people atm



Before you beat it again at Notts?

Anyway, congrats, you've deserved it for some time.


----------



## NewCube1 (May 17, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Evan Liu (May 18, 2014)

Congrats again Ollie, glad you were able to come to the comp even for only one day. Welcome to the club!


----------



## Ollie (May 19, 2014)

Spoiler: scramble



R' F2 U2 B R' U' B' L2 F L' D' L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 D' Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 B' R' B' Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 L2 D2 R' F' Uw' F Rw2 Uw' Rw' U' B Uw' B D2 L x'





Spoiler: reconstruction



x2 y' //memo

Wings: (LADVCGTPXHKROSNJWBQUEM) - Singing (LA) to my friend DaVe while he's burning (CG) a TaP with his boner (XH), some crows (KROS) start attacking it, so I nudge (NJ) everyone out the way. Welcome Back QUeen EMilie!
Centers: (A,OX,ER,PI,M)(B,KU)(CN)(TF)(SL) - An OX making some emergency (ER) PiMms, But he spills it over the KU Klux Klan. CoNor is making a tough (TF) SaLe.
Corners: PiX, BuM, KiD, Olympics (GB)

[R: D2, R U' R'] _// (9/9)_
[y x': D, R U' R'] _// (8/17_)
[x' R: [D, R U' R'] _// (9/26)_
[y': U, R' D' R] _// (8/34)_

[x': u2, l' U' l] _// (8/42)_
[F: r U r', u'] _// (10/52)_
[B2: r' U2 r, u'] _// (10/62)_
[B': r' U r, d'] _// (10/72)_
[L' y': d2, r U' r']_ // (10/82)_
[l, U' r' U] _// (8/90)_
[d, r U r'] _// (8/98)_
[y D': r2, U' l' U'] _// (10/108)_

[U': R2, U' r2 U] _// (9/117)_
[y' U: R2, U l' U'] _// (9/126)_
[r2, U R' U'] _// (8/134)_
[R, U r U'] _// (8/142)_
[x' U' R' U: r2] [U R U': r2] _// (14/156) lol r2_
[L: r U' r', D2] _// (10/166)_
[U2: r, U' R' U] _// (9/175)_
[D, r U' r'] _// (8/183)_
[x': r', U' L' U] _// (8/191)_
[l2 U': L', U' r U] _// (11/202)_
[z2: l', U' R U] _// (8/210) lol z2_

a measly 2.5 tps with a pretty poor solution. Apart from centers, they were cool.


----------



## Carrot (May 19, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Spoiler: scramble
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dat memo... cool story though.


----------



## RayLam (May 19, 2014)

Great jod! Oliver is the avg "sub wr" master.Hope that he'd have better record on and on!



Evan Liu said:


> Congrats again Ollie, glad you were able to come to the comp even for only one day. Welcome to the club!


Congratulations to you,tooyou're both excellent


----------



## Evan Liu (May 19, 2014)

RayLam said:


> Congratulations to you,tooyou're both excellent


Haha, thanks. Same to you and Bingliang. 
Let's not get off-topic though, this thread is about Ollie.


----------



## kinch2002 (May 19, 2014)

I've been trying for 2 years to judge your WR Ollie! Glad that I was there with the paper when it finally happened


----------



## cmhardw (May 19, 2014)

Congratulations, Ollie! That's very exciting!


----------



## Ollie (May 19, 2014)

Evan Liu said:


> Haha, thanks. Same to you and Bingliang.
> Let's not get off-topic though, this thread is about Ollie.



Haha, I'm happy to see congrats for Evans here! It beats a silly argument about a lack of video


----------



## Noahaha (May 19, 2014)

I know I'm late, but congrats Ollie! I'm not surprised that it happened when you weren't practicing for it


----------



## CiaranBeahan (May 19, 2014)

I was at the comp! I can't believe I missed it! Apparently lunch is just too good!
Well done Ollie!


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 19, 2014)

did you stop the timer quickly like you would in a speedsolve or did you waste time by putting the cube down slowly then stopping the timer?

if marcell didn't put the cube down slowly then he would still have WR, lel


----------



## kcl (May 19, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> did you stop the timer quickly like you would in a speedsolve or did you waste time by putting the cube down slowly then stopping the timer?
> 
> if marcell didn't put the cube down slowly then he would still have WR, lel



I feel like that's risky because you could reset it..


----------



## DuffyEdge (May 19, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Spoiler: scramble
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for reconstructing, interesting how boner is XH ?? I won't ask you to explain 
Also is that Conor me?


----------



## Ollie (May 19, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> did you stop the timer quickly like you would in a speedsolve or did you waste time by putting the cube down slowly then stopping the timer?
> 
> if marcell didn't put the cube down slowly then he would still have WR, lel



Fast, but only in comp, slow hand stops are cool



DuffyEdge said:


> Thanks for reconstructing, interesting how boner is XH ?? I won't ask you to explain
> Also is that Conor me?



And lols, I'm not even sure anymore. I think it used to be a few different words that 'evolved' to be boner. Something like "dead hard" -> "hard-on" -> "boner". Sometimes I use bone, or skeleton. 



> ...while he's burning (CG) a TaP with his boner (XH)...



I have no idea why CG is to burn something.

And YES


----------



## AJ Blair (May 19, 2014)

Ollie said:


> I have no idea why CG is to burn something.
> 
> And YES



Cigar/cigarrette maybe?

Congratulations


----------



## Julian (May 19, 2014)

Congrats man, awesome job


----------



## liuti (May 20, 2014)

NICE!


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 20, 2014)

KROS -> crows?
GB -> Olympics?
XH -> Boner?

How do you remember what you remember reminds you of you man of memory?


----------



## LucidCuber (May 20, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> KROS -> crows?
> GB -> Olympics?
> XH -> Boner?
> 
> How do you remember what you remember reminds you of you man of memory?



I assume team GB for olympics, some of the others were quite confusing though


----------



## TDM (May 20, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> How do you remember what you remember reminds you of you man of memory?


That's the most confusing sentence I've ever read.


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 20, 2014)

I try my best. Ollie can you please send me your letter pair list if it's easily available?


----------



## DeeDubb (May 20, 2014)

Man, that takes courage to share your memory pairs. Mine are a goofy mismatch of my friends and random celebrities. I think it exposes a lot about yourself to share that. Good for Ollie.


----------



## Ollie (May 15, 2016)

Sajwo said:


> Damn, 0.15 faster than previous WR
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol


----------



## newtonbase (May 15, 2016)

Ollie said:


> Spoiler: scramble
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just saw this thread pop up. I've been wondering how to memo centres when the buffer piece changes (floating buffer). This helps but do you know of a proper resource?


----------



## FastCubeMaster (May 16, 2016)

It would take him 0.15 to pick up the cube and put it down, that is seriously close! GJ


----------

